# Tentacle Pink



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm sure I could find some elsewhere, but when did Games Workshop discontinue tentacle pink paint? Am I missing something?


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Sometime in '08, I think. I use the AV Squid Pink.


----------



## BLvice (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry but what does AV stand for?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

It went in Mid 2008. Tanned Flesh and Brazen Brass and a couple of others went at the same time.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

You can find the odd pot from time to time on ebay if you look out for it.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

BLvice said:


> Sorry but what does AV stand for?


Acrylicos Vallejo


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

They removed brazen brass???!!! THE BASTARDS!!!! I LOVED THAT COLOUR. WHAT AM I GOING TO DO WHEN MY CURRENT POT RUNS OUT????


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

Vallejo paints has the game colors range that has a close match to squid pink. As for the brazen brass there is always the Vallejo alternative called tinny tin.


----------



## CirCa (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow theres like at least 15 Tentacle Pinks at my game store.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

CirCa said:


> Wow theres like at least 15 Tentacle Pinks at my game store.



Maybe you could buy a couple and resell them to the OP.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yer tentacle pink went the way of midnight blue the second main colour in my army


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

that's a shame, tentacle pink was really nice to work with, but i still have a pot plus squid pink so should be ok for a bit, enough to finish my wife's necro gang anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Something tells me Tentacle Pink went the way of the old Daemonette models when GW realized that all the new 12 year olds to the hobby had been making too many LA Blue Girl jokes.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

But La Blue Girl is FUN.. 
I'm glad I managed to pick up an extra pot to highlight my sister army's robes.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

it happend when the foundation and wash's came out, they discontinued several(i think tin bitz has gone as well, and bad moon yellow-but you will have to doulble check that as my memorie is not that good)


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> i think tin bitz has gone as well, and bad moon yellow


Im dont think BMY has gone but I think Tin bitz has.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

GW discontinued brazen brass :shok: my space wolf chest plates were all that colour :angry: seems GW hates all my colour schemes. Gaurd lost bronzed flesh and my nids lost their scaly green as well


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Vallejo squid pink is the exact same as tentacle paint and also goes on alot better.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Im dont think BMY has gone but I think Tin bitz has.


It may have but I picked some TB from the hobby store just the other day.


----------

